# Possible starter problem?



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Not everytime but sometimes when i start the car it will crank up then after a second or two it dies. Then i have to turn the key to off and back on and have to hold in on position for a second or two to get it to fire. Any ideas why this is happening? Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh yeah 05 m6 if that helps


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Really? No help?


----------



## estan303 (Aug 1, 2006)

Did you have any luck finding a solution? I'm having the same problem with my 2006 recently and it's with both keys!


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nope nothing. Just dealing with it for the time being.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Once the car starts and is running the job of the starter is done. So if it kills seconds after starting, then I would say, NO, it's not the starter. Sounds like either a security issue or possable ignition switch??


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Only reason i said possibly the starter is because its almost immediate instead of a few seconds. Just curious could this be caused by the ignition ring going bad?


----------



## time3777 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have the same problem with my car. I think it's in the vats system, I have figured out that if you hit the lock button ,then unlock button on your remote before trying to start the car that it will start everytime. This is why I think that it's in the vats system, good luck!


----------

